# Swedish: palabra comodín



## jonquiliser

Hej!

Vad säger man på svenska för (palabra) comodín? Som i "Se ha convertido en una palabra comodín"; alltså något som används flitigt och för att förklara allt möjligt, utan att betydelsen nödvändigtvis är särskilt uppenbar. Hittade "pet word" som engelsk översättning men vet inte om det faktiskt används.


----------



## solregn

Inledande brasklapp - jag pratar inte och förstår inte spanska, så det är möjligt att jag helt misförstått vad palabra comodín betyder. Efter att ha googlat runt lite har jag dock förstått det som att "pet word" på engelska betyder ord som man har tendens att överanvända utan att de egentligen har någon viktig innebörd eller funktion i texten. Om det skulle vara så att jag exempelvis var väldigt förtjust i ordet "förvisso" och använde det så flitigt i en text att en läsare skulle tycka det blev tjatigt, så vore det ett "pet word" - är det samma princip?

Jag kan inte komma på något fast uttryck eller specifikt ord på svenska för denna företeelse. Kanske favoritord, tvångsmässiga ord..?

Nu var det här kanske inte så mycket till svar då jag inte riktigt vet vad jag pratar om - men va fan! Ibland får köra på känsla


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

solregn said:


> Inledande brasklapp - jag pratar inte och förstår inte spanska, så det är möjligt att jag helt misförstått vad palabra comodín betyder. Efter att ha googlat runt lite har jag dock förstått det som att "pet word" på engelska betyder ord som man har tendens att överanvända utan att de egentligen har någon viktig innebörd eller funktion i texten. Om det skulle vara så att jag exempelvis var väldigt förtjust i ordet "förvisso" och använde det så flitigt i en text att en läsare skulle tycka det blev tjatigt, så vore det ett "pet word" - är det samma princip?
> 
> Jag kan inte komma på något fast uttryck eller specifikt ord på svenska för denna företeelse. Kanske favoritord, tvångsmässiga ord..?
> 
> Nu var det här kanske inte så mycket till svar då jag inte riktigt vet vad jag pratar om - men va fan! Ibland får köra på känsla


Hehe, jag kommer inte på något heller, men det vore ju bra om du hade några exempel på ord som anses som palabra comodín (även om de är på spanska). Comodín = joker, alltså kortfiguren, används också i betydelsen wildcard.

På svenska har vi ju modeord (normalt översatta som buzzwords), men det finns ju också klichéer, klyschor och floskler. Sen finns det ju diskurspartiklar, d.v.s. ord som typ, ba', liksom etc... (alla dessa termer finns förklarade på svenska Wikipedia...)

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

> "pet word" på engelska betyder ord som man har tendens att överanvända utan att de egentligen har någon viktig innebörd eller funktion i texten.



Japp, stämmer också för comodín (som bokstavligen betyder jokerkort, som Wilma säger). Det finns väl egentligen inga ord som _är_ comodines, att kalla dem det är en viss sorts kritik. Dvs. av att man slänger kring tomma ord. (Det jag vill kritisera i avseendet är hur "mänsklighet", "människovärde" osv. används på sådana sätt, men det är en lång historia )


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> Japp, stämmer också för comodín (som bokstavligen betyder jokerkort, som Wilma säger). Det finns väl egentligen inga ord som _är_ comodines, att kalla dem det är en viss sorts kritik. Dvs. av att man slänger kring tomma ord. (Det jag vill kritisera i avseendet är hur "mänsklighet", "människovärde" osv. används på sådana sätt, men det är en lång historia )


När du beskriver det så tycker jag närmast det liknar klyschor, alltså ord vars innebörd mer eller mindre urholkats. Modeorden brukar ju också ha den egenskapen, plus att de är omåttligt populära under en tidsperiod, överanvänds, och då tappar mening, sedan brukar de i allmänhet falla i glömska... Jag har tyvärr ingenting bättre att komma med just nu.

/Wilma


----------



## cocuyo

No se usan muchas palabras comodines en el sueco (mi idioma maternal), pero algunas en varios vernaculares del castellano. Por ejemplo he oido "vaina" como una palabra comodín entre latinos. Varias de las palabras comodines aluden al sexo en castellano, algo que casi no ocurre en sueco. 

Las palabras comodines que de vez en cuando he oido en sueco son como: _mojäng, tjyssmangyl, grunka, moj, tjofes _y otros parecidos. Yo las llamaría "ersättningsord".


----------



## jonquiliser

Gracias Cocuyo 

Det är sant, det finns också den sortens palabras comodín. _Grej_ är väl det vanligaste (eller _juttu_ i Finland). Men det jag har i tankarna är snarare något som lutar mot modeord och klyscha, som Wilma nämnde. Det är i ett filosofiskt sammanhang jag talar om det så jag försöker komma på något som skulle vara någotsånär litterärt. Det konstiga är att det känns som att jag har det på tungan och bara inte får ut det. Men kanske har vi faktiskt inte något direkt motsvarande ord.


----------



## solregn

jonquiliser said:


> Men det jag har i tankarna är snarare något som lutar mot modeord och klyscha, som Wilma nämnde. Det är i ett filosofiskt sammanhang jag talar om det så jag försöker komma på något som skulle vara någotsånär litterärt. Det konstiga är att det känns som att jag har det på tungan och bara inte får ut det. Men kanske har vi faktiskt inte något direkt motsvarande ord.



Kanske "innehållstömda ord" eller "utnötta ord"?

EDIT: Jag kom på ett till med liknande betydelse - "plattityder"?


----------



## jonquiliser

_Utnött_ är bra! Och _plattityder_ är nog lite samma fenomen, jo. Tack Solregn.


----------

